

The New York Times - Innovation Portfolio - sabon
http://innovate.whsites.net/

======
ghshephard
Nice.

    
    
      6 Virtual Features
     11 Multimedia Features
      6 Personal Tools
      6 Interactive Graphics
      8 User Submitted
      5 Applications
    

Some of them are _too_ good. For those of us online all the time, it's pretty
hard for us to justify a subscription to the Times Reader after we see how
good the "article skimmer" is (And the article skimmer includes Tables, unlike
the Times Reader)

<http://www.nytimes.com/gst/articleSkimmer/>

I'm willing to wager that the "Article Skimmer" will turn out to be a premier
feature of the MacTablet when it comes out in January - It's perfectly
designed for that form factor.

